# A Christian Biblical Study of Spiritual Orbs



## SoCalSmurf

This thread is intended to give a Christian biblical perspective of spiritual orbs. I will proceed to demonstrate how these spiritual orbs are supernatural and divine. The photographs and video that I will be presenting are of the Holy Spirit and some of His works. These photographs and videos have been a mystery to mankind for decades. The Holy Spirit is highly misunderstood in the world. Many have seen Him, but few have recognized Him. He is erroneously known as spirit orbs, angel orbs, and ghost orbs. Some people who have not seen spiritual orbs with their naked eyes believe them to be photographic anomalies and pareidolia. To understand the Holy Spirit, we must consult scripture. I will be using both the Old & New Testaments of the Holy Bible.

*Identifying the Holy Spirit
*
This is a photograph of the Holy Spirit descending like a dove as He did during the baptism of Jesus.







Here is a photograph of the Holy Spirit motionless.






Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.






The Halo is found in scripture as the Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus.

The Spirit of God and Spirit are one and the same Holy Spirit.

Mathew 3:16. When He had been baptized, Jesus came up immediately from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to Him, and He saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting upon Him.

John 1:32. John testified saying, "I have seen the Spirit descending as a dove out of heaven, and He remained upon Him."

The center photograph above is of the Holy Spirit in His spirit body form.

Luke 3:22. And the Holy Spirit descended in bodily form like a dove upon Him, and a voice came from heaven which said, "You are My beloved Son; in You I am well pleased."

The Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus appeared as a Halo.


----------



## Moonglow

Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.







LOL, LMAOROTF....so halos are the holy spirit?


----------



## SoCalSmurf

According to Catholic Information, "the Halo is symbolic of divinity and supreme power." Divinity means of, or pertaining to God. The Holy Spirit is God, the third person of the Holy Trinity.


----------



## Moonglow

According to Catholics Jesus was born Dec.25th, yet Biblical passages put the shepherds in the fields watching their flocks, yet in reality the shepherds would have been at home with their flocks in a barn, manger or living together with them in his house..Cause it was winter...


----------



## SoCalSmurf

The Spirit of truth is another title for the Holy Spirit.

John 14:17. the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees Him nor knows Him.

NKJV Scholastic Commentary: *Neither sees Him nor knows Him *does not mean merely that the world is not able to visually identify the Holy Spirit because He is spirit. Something more is meant: the Spirit of God is active in the world, but His acts go unnoticed by the world (1 Cor. 2:14).

_Not only is the world in general unable to identify the Holy Spirit, His acts go unnoticed as well._


----------



## tyroneweaver

On resurrection morning will the Holy Spirit receive a body like the rest of us?


----------



## bullwinkle

SoCalSmurf said:


> The Spirit of truth is another title for the Holy Spirit.
> 
> John 14:17. the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees Him nor knows Him.
> 
> NKJV Scholastic Commentary: *Neither sees Him nor knows Him *does not mean merely that the world is not able to visually identify the Holy Spirit because He is spirit. Something more is meant: the Spirit of God is active in the world, but His acts go unnoticed by the world (1 Cor. 2:14).
> 
> _Not only is the world in general unable to identify the Holy Spirit, His acts go unnoticed as well._


Well I don't notice his acts regarding, for example, St. Jude Hospital.  I can see God washing his hands of nations that give him lip service, then waffle on putting muscle on their words, as in our promise to aid Haiti with funds, as yet unkept after all these years.  I can see him getting really pissed over ISIS and leaving them to the dark fate they are asking for.  I can see not deciding football games or test scores not studied for.  But kids with cancer?  Parental abuse?  Animal abuse?  Holocausts all over the world this very day?  Nope, I don't notice his acts.


----------



## OZman

1 Corinthians 3:16

Do you not know that you are a temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*My thoughts on the Halo
*
The Holy Spirit appears to be revealing to us through the Halo that He is the breath of life given to all mankind in the very beginning by God.

This is not to be confused with the life Christ gives us through the Spirit of truth.

Genesis 2:7. And the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living being.

The term "Spirit" translates the Hebrew word _ruah _which in it's primary sense, means breath, air, wind.

God gave man life through His Holy Spirit.

I believe that the breath of life went into man's nostrils and is located over and throughout the brain giving us life. Hence, the Halo is over the head, representing the Holy Spirit giving us life. And without the breath of life, the brain would not function and we would have no life in this world. The breath of life is connected to our spirits by the silver cord. When the silver cord is loosed, we are cut off from the breath of life, the brain dies, we become disconnected from our bodies, and are no longer part of this physical world.

Ecclesiastes 12:6-7. _Remember your Creator _before the silver cord is loosed, or the golden bowl is broken, Or the pitcher shattered at the fountain, Or the wheel broken at the well. Then the dust will return to the earth as it was, And the spirit  will return to God who gave it.

I believe that the Halo would be the Holy Spirit's rightful place in revealing to us that He is the breath of life given to all mankind in the very beginning by God. And thus the Halo does not have to be limited to Christianity.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

tyroneweaver said:


> On resurrection morning will the Holy Spirit receive a body like the rest of us?


I do not believe so.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*Chariots of God
*
The chariots of God are the living works of the Holy Spirit.

Artist rendition of Ezekiel's Vision of God (based on scripture).






What you are looking at above appearing before Ezekiel, a beloved prophet of the Holy Bible, is Father God on His throne, a firmament, Cherubim (living creatures), and what Ezekiel describes as "a wheel in the middle of a wheel" - this is an orbital description of a great living chariot of God.

Excerpt from Ezekiel's Vision of God;

Ezekiel 1:15-21. Now as I look at the living creatures, behold, a wheel _was_ on the earth beside each living creature with it's four faces. The appearance of the wheels and their workings _was_ like the color of beryl, and all four had the same likeness. The appearance of their workings _was_, as it were, a wheel in the middle of a wheel. When they moved, they went toward any one of four directions; they did not turn aside when they went. As for the rims, they were so high they were awesome, and their rims _were_ full of eyes, all around the four of them. When the living creatures went, the wheels went beside them; and when the living creatures were lifted up from the earth, the wheels were lifted up. Wherever the spirit wanted to go, they went, _because_ there the spirit went, and the wheels were lifted together with them, for the spirit of the living creatures _was_ in the wheels. When those went, _these_ went, when those stood, _these_ stood; and when those were lifted up from the earth, the wheels were lifted up together with them, for the spirit of the living creatures _was_ in the wheels.

Below is a photograph of a spirit in one of the many small chariots of God.






Ezekiel 1:21. "for the spirit of the living creatures _was_ in the wheels."

....................."for the spirit of the living creature _is_ in the *orb*."

Ezekiel 1:19. "and when the living creatures were lifted up from the earth, the wheels were lifted up."

......................"and when the living creature was lifted up from the earth, the *orb* was lifted up."


Here is a short Youtube video of a spirit flying in a small chariot (orb). To avoid copyright infringement, please click on top of video to be directed to Youtube to watch.


Both good and evil spirits travel in these chariots (orbs).


Psalm 68:17. The chariots of God are twenty thousands, _Even _thousands of thousands. The Lord is among them as in Sinai, in the Holy _Place._


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*Spirit of truth
*
The Spirit of truth and Spirit are other titles for the Holy Spirit.

Please notice the pupil in the center of the eye.






The center dot in the photograph below is the pupil of the Spirit of truth.






The photo above is the Spirit of truth looking directly at the camera man and bearing witness to him taking the photograph.

1 John 5:6. And it is the Spirit who bears witness, because the Spirit is truth.


The Holy Spirit also bears witness to our consciousness.

Romans 9:1. I tell the truth in Christ, I am not lying, my conscience also bearing me witness in the Holy Spirit.


It is through the Spirit that those in heaven hear our prayers.

Romans 8:26. Likewise the Spirit also helps in our weaknesses. For we do not know what we should pray for as we ought, but the Spirit Himself makes intercession for us with groaning's which cannot be uttered.


God demonstrates His presence here on earth through the eyes of the Lord.

2 Chronicles 16:9. For the eyes of the Lord run to and fro throughout the whole earth, to show Himself strong on behalf of _those_ whose heart is loyal to Him.

Psalm 34:15. The eyes of the LORD _are_ on the righteous, And His ears _are open_ to their cry.

Psalm 33:18-19. Behold, the eye of the LORD _is_ on those who hope in His mercy. To deliver their soul from death,


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*The Holy Spirit glorifies Christ
*
The Spirit of truth glorifies Christ by bearing witness that we belong to Christ and declaring this to the Apostles who sit on the thrones of judgment so that we are not judged and may go onto the Father.

Jesus said to the Apostles;

John 16:13. However, when He, the Spirit of truth, has come, He will guide you into all truth; for He will not speak on His own _authority, _but whatever He hears He will speak, and He will tell you things to come. He will glorify Me, for He will take of Mine and declare _it_ to you. All things that the Father has are Mine. Therefore I said that He will take of Mine and declare _it_ to you.

This is how Christ builds His kingdom through the Holy Spirit here on earth.

Romans 8:16. The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*My thoughts on the Holy Spirit's Memory & the Power of Teleportation
*
The Holy Spirit has a living memory and it is absolutely perfect.

Imagine the painting below being a painting of the Holy Spirit's memory of a time when Jesus was in His human body and praying to Father God.






This memory would literally be a living spirit identical to Jesus with all His thoughts, feelings, personality, and powers. It would be an exact copy of Him at that time.

One of the things that God has brought into the spirit world is the power of teleportation. This is done through the Holy Spirit's memory. A spirit at point A goes into nothingness. And is instantly recreated by the Holy Spirit at point B. 

This is merely a glimpse at how perfect the Holy Spirit is. 
​


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*Our Lady of Guadalupe




*
It is said that this image miraculously appeared on fabric December 12, 1531. Please notice the oblong orbital figure surrounding the blessed mother Mary and the angel

*NASA has discovered Our Lady of Guadalupe to be living.*

"The space agency NASA (USA) published the results of research made over the icon Our Lady of Guadalupe."

"Sensational was the fact that analysis of opthalmologic eye reduction Mary showed pupil at the reproach of light and the expansion at it's disposal as it happens with the eyes of the living person."

"Also, researchers found that tissue temperature, which depicted an image, meets healthy human body temperature - 36.6 degrees."

"When listening to the body Mary stethoscope, the researchers found a significant heart rate of 115 beats per minute, which corresponds to the baby's heartbeat which is in the womb."

source:

NASA знайшло ікону з температурою 36,6 і пульсом


----------



## SoCalSmurf

I believe that God has been inspiring great artists for centuries now.

Acrylic painting inspired through a dream.






By: Child Prodigy, Akiane Kramarick, entitled, "Pyramid."

_...In one of my dreams I saw the image of white pyramids beaten by the ocean waves and surrounded by live bubbles._

_Unlike most of my paintings, I had no idea what those symbols meant, but I painted them anyway._

_Today the meaning still remains a riddle..._

_- Akiane Kramarick
_
It appears that God is inspiring a modern day artistic genius to paint, "live bubbles.".


----------



## SoCalSmurf

*On Spiritual Tunnels
*
Elijah Ascends to Heaven:

2 KINGS 2:1. And when it came to pass, when the LORD was about to take up Elijah into heaven by a *whirlwind,...*

Elijah would have traveled through a spiritual whirlwind (tunnel) on his way to heaven.

Spiritual tunnels are the living works of the Holy Spirit. The LORD would have done this through Him.

Here is a picture of a physical whirlwind.






2 KINGS 11. ...Elijah went up by a *whirlwind* into heaven.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

If you care to read of some of my experience with the spirit world. Here is a link to my testimony. 

Real Conversations  with Jesus Christ -  		 		On Three Points

My username is Smurf.


----------



## Death Angel

SoCalSmurf said:


> According to Catholic Information, "the Halo is symbolic of divinity and supreme power." Divinity means of, or pertaining to God. The Holy Spirit is God, the third person of the Holy Trinity.


The Trinity is a pagan concept adopted by the Catholic Church.

Other than that, I agree with you. The "UFO" sightings that don't obey the basic laws of nature (like inertia) are spirit beings.


----------



## Death Angel

SoCalSmurf said:


> If you care to read of some of my experience with the spirit world. Here is a link to my testimony.
> 
> Real Conversations  with Jesus Christ -                   On Three Points
> 
> My username is Smurf.


"The Requested Page Could Not be Found"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SoCalSmurf said:


> This thread is intended to give a Christian biblical perspective of spiritual orbs. I will proceed to demonstrate how these spiritual orbs are supernatural and divine. The photographs and video that I will be presenting are of the Holy Spirit and some of His works. These photographs and videos have been a mystery to mankind for decades. The Holy Spirit is highly misunderstood in the world. Many have seen Him, but few have recognized Him. He is erroneously known as spirit orbs, angel orbs, and ghost orbs. Some people who have not seen spiritual orbs with their naked eyes believe them to be photographic anomalies and pareidolia. To understand the Holy Spirit, we must consult scripture. I will be using both the Old & New Testaments of the Holy Bible.
> 
> *Identifying the Holy Spirit
> *
> This is a photograph of the Holy Spirit descending like a dove as He did during the baptism of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photograph of the Holy Spirit motionless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halo is found in scripture as the Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus.
> 
> The Spirit of God and Spirit are one and the same Holy Spirit.
> 
> Mathew 3:16. When He had been baptized, Jesus came up immediately from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to Him, and He saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting upon Him.
> 
> John 1:32. John testified saying, "I have seen the Spirit descending as a dove out of heaven, and He remained upon Him."
> 
> The center photograph above is of the Holy Spirit in His spirit body form.
> 
> Luke 3:22. And the Holy Spirit descended in bodily form like a dove upon Him, and a voice came from heaven which said, "You are My beloved Son; in You I am well pleased."
> 
> The Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus appeared as a Halo.


This not a Christian Bible study.  It's New Age Satanic lies.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SoCalSmurf said:


> *On Spiritual Tunnels
> *
> Elijah Ascends to Heaven:
> 
> 2 KINGS 2:1. And when it came to pass, when the LORD was about to take up Elijah into heaven by a *whirlwind,...*
> 
> Elijah would have traveled through a spiritual whirlwind (tunnel) on his way to heaven.
> 
> Spiritual tunnels are the living works of the Holy Spirit. The LORD would have done this through Him.
> 
> Here is a picture of a physical whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 KINGS 11. ...Elijah went up by a *whirlwind* into heaven.


That is not a picture of how Elijah went up. 

It is written:
And it came to pass, when they were gone over, that Elijah said unto Elisha, Ask what I shall do for thee, before I be taken away from thee. And Elisha said, I pray thee, let a double portion of thy spirit be upon me.

And he said, Thou hast asked a hard thing: nevertheless, if thou see me when I am taken from thee, it shall be so unto thee; but if not, it shall not be so.

And it came to pass, as they still went on, and talked, that, behold, there appeared a chariot of fire, and horses of fire, and parted them both asunder; and Elijah went up by a whirlwind into heaven.

And Elisha saw it, and he cried, My father, my father, the chariot of Israel, and the horsemen thereof. And he saw him no more: and he took hold of his own clothes, and rent them in two pieces.

2 Kings 2: 9-12


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SoCalSmurf said:


> *Our Lady of Guadalupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is said that this image miraculously appeared on fabric December 12, 1531. Please notice the oblong orbital figure surrounding the blessed mother Mary and the angel
> 
> *NASA has discovered Our Lady of Guadalupe to be living.*
> 
> "The space agency NASA (USA) published the results of research made over the icon Our Lady of Guadalupe."
> 
> "Sensational was the fact that analysis of opthalmologic eye reduction Mary showed pupil at the reproach of light and the expansion at it's disposal as it happens with the eyes of the living person."
> 
> "Also, researchers found that tissue temperature, which depicted an image, meets healthy human body temperature - 36.6 degrees."
> 
> "When listening to the body Mary stethoscope, the researchers found a significant heart rate of 115 beats per minute, which corresponds to the baby's heartbeat which is in the womb."
> 
> source:
> 
> NASA знайшло ікону з температурою 36,6 і пульсом


This is not Mary. This is Semiramis - a witch - that the Babylonian occult based RCC changed to the name Mary.   This book exposes the truth about the origins of Catholicism.  It's of the occult.  Read this: 
http://www.ldolphin.org/PDFs/The_Two_Babylons-Alexander_Hislop.pdf


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Moonglow said:


> According to Catholics Jesus was born Dec.25th, yet Biblical passages put the shepherds in the fields watching their flocks, yet in reality the shepherds would have been at home with their flocks in a barn, manger or living together with them in his house..Cause it was winter...


This is not true. We Catholic are taught that Jesus was not born December 25th, that we do not know His actual birthday and that the 25th is merely the day of celebrating the birth of our Savior.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Book of Jeremiah said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Our Lady of Guadalupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It is said that this image miraculously appeared on fabric December 12, 1531. Please notice the oblong orbital figure surrounding the blessed mother Mary and the angel
> 
> *NASA has discovered Our Lady of Guadalupe to be living.*
> 
> "The space agency NASA (USA) published the results of research made over the icon Our Lady of Guadalupe."
> 
> "Sensational was the fact that analysis of opthalmologic eye reduction Mary showed pupil at the reproach of light and the expansion at it's disposal as it happens with the eyes of the living person."
> 
> "Also, researchers found that tissue temperature, which depicted an image, meets healthy human body temperature - 36.6 degrees."
> 
> "When listening to the body Mary stethoscope, the researchers found a significant heart rate of 115 beats per minute, which corresponds to the baby's heartbeat which is in the womb."
> 
> source:
> 
> NASA знайшло ікону з температурою 36,6 і пульсом
> 
> 
> 
> This is not Mary. This is Semiramis - a witch - that the Babylonian occult based RCC changed to the name Mary.   This book exposes the truth about the origins of Catholicism.  It's of the occult.  Read this:
> http://www.ldolphin.org/PDFs/The_Two_Babylons-Alexander_Hislop.pdf
Click to expand...

An angel would not be beneath the feet of a witch.


----------



## bullwinkle

SoCalSmurf said:


> According to Catholic Information, "the Halo is symbolic of divinity and supreme power." Divinity means of, or pertaining to God. The Holy Spirit is God, the third person of the Holy Trinity.


Read up on auras.  Halos are auras.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Book of Jeremiah said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> *On Spiritual Tunnels
> *
> Elijah Ascends to Heaven:
> 
> 2 KINGS 2:1. And when it came to pass, when the LORD was about to take up Elijah into heaven by a *whirlwind,...*
> 
> Elijah would have traveled through a spiritual whirlwind (tunnel) on his way to heaven.
> 
> Spiritual tunnels are the living works of the Holy Spirit. The LORD would have done this through Him.
> 
> Here is a picture of a physical whirlwind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 KINGS 11. ...Elijah went up by a *whirlwind* into heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a picture of how Elijah went up.
> 
> It is written:
> And it came to pass, when they were gone over, that Elijah said unto Elisha, Ask what I shall do for thee, before I be taken away from thee. And Elisha said, I pray thee, let a double portion of thy spirit be upon me.
> 
> And he said, Thou hast asked a hard thing: nevertheless, if thou see me when I am taken from thee, it shall be so unto thee; but if not, it shall not be so.
> 
> And it came to pass, as they still went on, and talked, that, behold, there appeared a chariot of fire, and horses of fire, and parted them both asunder; and Elijah went up by a whirlwind into heaven.
> 
> And Elisha saw it, and he cried, My father, my father, the chariot of Israel, and the horsemen thereof. And he saw him no more: and he took hold of his own clothes, and rent them in two pieces.
> 
> 2 Kings 2: 9-12
Click to expand...

Elijah may have been in a chariot when he ascended into heaven, but he still went up through a tunnel (whirlwind). It says so right there in scripture.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

bullwinkle said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Catholic Information, "the Halo is symbolic of divinity and supreme power." Divinity means of, or pertaining to God. The Holy Spirit is God, the third person of the Holy Trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> Read up on auras.  Halos are auras.
Click to expand...

I disagree and believe that my interpretation of the Halo is correct.


----------



## bullwinkle

SoCalSmurf said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Catholics Jesus was born Dec.25th, yet Biblical passages put the shepherds in the fields watching their flocks, yet in reality the shepherds would have been at home with their flocks in a barn, manger or living together with them in his house..Cause it was winter...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true. We Catholic are taught that Jesus was not born December 25th, that we do not know His actual birthday and that the 25th is merely the day of celebrating the birth of our Savior.
Click to expand...

We don't know his birth year either.  And as far as I know, Jesus never mentioned the circumstances of his birth.  I tend to believe the stable/shepherd/wise men story was built around a myth and that myth was recorded by Luke many years after.  However, seems like I read once that there was a star or conjunction of stars somewhere around 4BC.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Death Angel said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Catholic Information, "the Halo is symbolic of divinity and supreme power." Divinity means of, or pertaining to God. The Holy Spirit is God, the third person of the Holy Trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> The Trinity is a pagan concept adopted by the Catholic Church.
> 
> Other than that, I agree with you. The "UFO" sightings that don't obey the basic laws of nature (like inertia) are spirit beings.
Click to expand...

I give testimony to having personally witnessed the reality of the Holy Trinity


----------



## SoCalSmurf

bullwinkle said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Catholics Jesus was born Dec.25th, yet Biblical passages put the shepherds in the fields watching their flocks, yet in reality the shepherds would have been at home with their flocks in a barn, manger or living together with them in his house..Cause it was winter...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true. We Catholic are taught that Jesus was not born December 25th, that we do not know His actual birthday and that the 25th is merely the day of celebrating the birth of our Savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know his birth year either.  And as far as I know, Jesus never mentioned the circumstances of his birth.  I tend to believe the stable/shepherd/wise men story was built around a myth and that myth was recorded by Luke many years after.  However, seems like I read once that there was a star or conjunction of stars somewhere around 4BC.
Click to expand...

You could be right. Our Savior's birthday or year for that matter holds little significance with me compared to the work of salvation. I am more inclined to believe the inspired word of God.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Book of Jeremiah said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is intended to give a Christian biblical perspective of spiritual orbs. I will proceed to demonstrate how these spiritual orbs are supernatural and divine. The photographs and video that I will be presenting are of the Holy Spirit and some of His works. These photographs and videos have been a mystery to mankind for decades. The Holy Spirit is highly misunderstood in the world. Many have seen Him, but few have recognized Him. He is erroneously known as spirit orbs, angel orbs, and ghost orbs. Some people who have not seen spiritual orbs with their naked eyes believe them to be photographic anomalies and pareidolia. To understand the Holy Spirit, we must consult scripture. I will be using both the Old & New Testaments of the Holy Bible.
> 
> *Identifying the Holy Spirit
> *
> This is a photograph of the Holy Spirit descending like a dove as He did during the baptism of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photograph of the Holy Spirit motionless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halo is found in scripture as the Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus.
> 
> The Spirit of God and Spirit are one and the same Holy Spirit.
> 
> Mathew 3:16. When He had been baptized, Jesus came up immediately from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to Him, and He saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting upon Him.
> 
> John 1:32. John testified saying, "I have seen the Spirit descending as a dove out of heaven, and He remained upon Him."
> 
> The center photograph above is of the Holy Spirit in His spirit body form.
> 
> Luke 3:22. And the Holy Spirit descended in bodily form like a dove upon Him, and a voice came from heaven which said, "You are My beloved Son; in You I am well pleased."
> 
> The Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus appeared as a Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This not a Christian Bible study.  It's New Age Satanic lies.
Click to expand...

I am Catholic. I am neither New Age nor Satanic.


----------



## Moonglow

SoCalSmurf said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is intended to give a Christian biblical perspective of spiritual orbs. I will proceed to demonstrate how these spiritual orbs are supernatural and divine. The photographs and video that I will be presenting are of the Holy Spirit and some of His works. These photographs and videos have been a mystery to mankind for decades. The Holy Spirit is highly misunderstood in the world. Many have seen Him, but few have recognized Him. He is erroneously known as spirit orbs, angel orbs, and ghost orbs. Some people who have not seen spiritual orbs with their naked eyes believe them to be photographic anomalies and pareidolia. To understand the Holy Spirit, we must consult scripture. I will be using both the Old & New Testaments of the Holy Bible.
> 
> *Identifying the Holy Spirit
> *
> This is a photograph of the Holy Spirit descending like a dove as He did during the baptism of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photograph of the Holy Spirit motionless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halo is found in scripture as the Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus.
> 
> The Spirit of God and Spirit are one and the same Holy Spirit.
> 
> Mathew 3:16. When He had been baptized, Jesus came up immediately from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to Him, and He saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting upon Him.
> 
> John 1:32. John testified saying, "I have seen the Spirit descending as a dove out of heaven, and He remained upon Him."
> 
> The center photograph above is of the Holy Spirit in His spirit body form.
> 
> Luke 3:22. And the Holy Spirit descended in bodily form like a dove upon Him, and a voice came from heaven which said, "You are My beloved Son; in You I am well pleased."
> 
> The Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus appeared as a Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This not a Christian Bible study.  It's New Age Satanic lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Catholic. I am neither New Age nor Satanic.
Click to expand...

Why not? It's like being a baptist...


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Moonglow said:


> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoCalSmurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is intended to give a Christian biblical perspective of spiritual orbs. I will proceed to demonstrate how these spiritual orbs are supernatural and divine. The photographs and video that I will be presenting are of the Holy Spirit and some of His works. These photographs and videos have been a mystery to mankind for decades. The Holy Spirit is highly misunderstood in the world. Many have seen Him, but few have recognized Him. He is erroneously known as spirit orbs, angel orbs, and ghost orbs. Some people who have not seen spiritual orbs with their naked eyes believe them to be photographic anomalies and pareidolia. To understand the Holy Spirit, we must consult scripture. I will be using both the Old & New Testaments of the Holy Bible.
> 
> *Identifying the Holy Spirit
> *
> This is a photograph of the Holy Spirit descending like a dove as He did during the baptism of Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photograph of the Holy Spirit motionless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a painting of Saint Andrew with the Holy Spirit upon him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Halo is found in scripture as the Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus.
> 
> The Spirit of God and Spirit are one and the same Holy Spirit.
> 
> Mathew 3:16. When He had been baptized, Jesus came up immediately from the water, and behold, the heavens were opened to Him, and He saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting upon Him.
> 
> John 1:32. John testified saying, "I have seen the Spirit descending as a dove out of heaven, and He remained upon Him."
> 
> The center photograph above is of the Holy Spirit in His spirit body form.
> 
> Luke 3:22. And the Holy Spirit descended in bodily form like a dove upon Him, and a voice came from heaven which said, "You are My beloved Son; in You I am well pleased."
> 
> The Holy Spirit alighting and remaining upon Jesus appeared as a Halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This not a Christian Bible study.  It's New Age Satanic lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am Catholic. I am neither New Age nor Satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? It's like being a baptist...
Click to expand...

I choose not to speak ill of my other brethren.


----------



## rcfieldz

I knew this girl once who was a vegan. When she pooped it was like a rabbit's poop. Little orbs of poo. Holy shit?


----------



## SoCalSmurf

rcfieldz said:


> I knew this girl once who was a vegan. When she pooped it was like a rabbit's poop. Little orbs of poo. Holy shit?


Ha, ha, you have proven to have a sick since of humor.


----------

